# Rome: Total War Installation Error



## crazy_bem (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought this game a couple of months ago, and thought I would play it today but I can't get it to install.

It does not autorun, and when I manually do it, I get the following:

InstallShield Wizard:
Setup has experienced an error.
Please do the following:
Close any running programs
Empty your temporary folder
Check you internet connection (Internet-based setups)
Then try to run setup again.
Error code: -6002

I have done everything it asks, several times, but it's not too helpful when as soon as I click setup.exe it puts stuff in the temp.

I have checked the specs on the back and I can't see an issue. I have a Dell Optiplex GX260, Pentium 4, 1GB RAM, 10GB free hard drive space, Windows XP SP3 and what looks like all the other stuff. I've attached a report from Everest so you can check that I haven't missed anything obvious.

I really want to be able to play this game! Any help would be great.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This error is usually related to CRC errors or Cycle Redundancy Check, where a file(s) are unable to be read/copied from the CD/DVD.
Make sure there are no scratches on the surface, usually giving it a wipe with a lint free cloth works. You can also try copying the CD/DVD to your HDD and install from there.


----------



## crazy_bem (Dec 28, 2008)

The disc looked clean to me, and it's brand new! I will try and copy the files tonight and see if that works. Otherwise it looks like I'll have to take it back to the shop! I'll let you know


----------

